

Do Developers and Hackers have enough paid time off? - tnb240

I feel like for most tech companies it is feast or famine when it comes to paid time off. I have friends who have unlimited time off and others who take almost none because their companies don't encourage taking time off. I am just trying to determine if there is consensus on if it is just me and my friends or if other developers/hackers have seen this as well. Do you have enough time off and if you do, do you actually take much of it? Thoughts?
======
tomgallard
I think it is incredibly important for tech companies to not only give
adequate amount of leave, but also to make sure it is taken. I know that after
6-9 months without any holiday my productivity drops, my motivation too, I can
start to get bored etc. After a week's (or preferably two's) holiday, I'm
raring to go again, and my output sky rockets.

I think the mandatory minimum in the UK is 20 days plus public holidays.
However, less than 25 is too little in my opinion.

~~~
robotico
Wow, that's nice. I just started a new job (Mechanical engineering) and I was
happy to have negotiated 3 weeks vacation.

Sure, I'd like more, but 3 starting out is pretty good in the US, so I can't
complain really.

------
jfaucett
here in germany 25 paid days off is the minimum, I get 27 where I work, then
there's holidays of which there are a lot. And I think this makes me a lot
more productive. A month ago I took 2 weeks, after 9 months with no break, and
I've noticed my productivity skyrocketing - 9 months with non-stop development
can be really draining. With my own company I am definately going to give
adequate paid vacation time, I think its mandatory for staying motivated and
in top condition at the job.

------
drstewart
It seems more and more companies are going with unlimited/untracked PTO (take
it when you need it). I work at a place like this and it's great, but I think
it will only work if it's truly not monitored (except to prevent abusive use).

~~~
HedgeMage
I'd rather have a set amount of PTO. In my experience, the companies who say
"unlimited" really mean "you can, in theory, in the vague and distant future,
have some unspecified amount of time off" and that future doesn't always come.

------
emma012
Obviously developers and hackers should be entitled to enough paid time off
(<http://www.replicon.com/time-off>)

------
yen223
Here in Malaysia, we get 14 days off.

Then again, in Malaysia, engineers are glorified sweatshop workers with
degrees.

